# REO Asset management companies?



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I have been doing REO work for local real estate agents, but more and more a lot of the work is going to companies like Safeguard and Field Assets. Does anyone know what other companies there are besides Safeguard and Field Assets and what is the best way to get work from them?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry you are getting took by the likes of those two bottom feeding companies.


Those two are very cheap and especially FAS will use every excuse possible to deny payment.
You can bet they are still charging the lenders for the work you did but they refuse to pay you for.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

! ! !


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

AlaskaHandyman said:


> I think it stands of [email protected]#1 Are Service feild vendors


I don't follow. Nice first post.


----------

